# Ask me anything about Japan



## jcfynx (Feb 12, 2010)

As a person, I assume that you have questions. As a person who thinks he is a man with an animal head for a head, I assume that you have questions about Japan. And as a doctor and an Asian, it is my duty to answer these questions.

So, ask away. I am oh so smart and will tell you everything.

Just keep it clean, children! (;


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 12, 2010)

A place where I can ask questions about Japan to my heart's extent?! God has smiled upon me!

What mountain/Mountain pass has the most popular spot for street racing?
What is the most popular racing car for the touge of that mountain pass mentioned above?


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 12, 2010)

Why area Asians so screwy? And why did DBZ just remove a letter and switch the vowel's and say Sain's were super sexy? Instead of just keeping the original you know Asians.


----------



## quayza (Feb 12, 2010)

Is is really that super couded that people walk everywhere?


----------



## Marietta (Feb 12, 2010)

Is it true school girls wear those short skirts?


----------



## pheonix (Feb 12, 2010)

Why are the people over there so god damn attractive? 

What's the weather like most of the year?

Is this thread made in Japan?

Why do they make so many animes with non Japanese looking people? Do they hate the way they look or something?


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 12, 2010)

Where is a city with ancient archatecture?
Temples,  shrines,  etc?  I'm going to take a trip to japan soon And I'm excited to see just that lol.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 12, 2010)

Why was Japanese Steel inferior to European Steel?
Was Samurai Armor flexible and light, or heavy and restrictive?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Feb 12, 2010)

What in hell were they thinking when they attacked Pearl Harbor?


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 12, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> A place where I can ask questions about Japan to my heart's extent?! God has smiled upon me!
> 
> What mountain/Mountain pass has the most popular spot for street racing?
> What is the most popular racing car for the touge of that mountain pass mentioned above?



Kami-sama smiles on you, child. ^_^

Mount Haruna and Gunsai are two of the most popular locations for touge. I'm not sure what people there use, but the MA70 Supra and the Honda S2000 remain popular vehicles for mountain racing. Many people, though, use cheap K-cars since touge racers tend to be young and can't afford anything extravagant, and they then tweak the engine for best racing performance.


----------



## WolfTailz (Feb 12, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> What in hell were they thinking when they attacked Pearl Harbor?


 

I'm sorry but I lol'd. I'm so going to hell...

anyways...

Do most Japanese actually not like Americans? Why?


----------



## Marietta (Feb 12, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Is it true school girls wear those short skirts?


I must know the answer!

"it is relevant to my interests."


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 12, 2010)

Why hasn't Japan tried to cure their radiation sickness yet?  It's making our planet look weird.


----------



## Aden (Feb 12, 2010)

Why is Japanese television so ADD and insane, and do you think it's foreshadowing of the future of American television?


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 12, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> Why area Asians so screwy? And why did DBZ just remove a letter and switch the vowel's and say Sain's were super sexy? Instead of just keeping the original you know Asians.



I don't wakaru your imi. ):



quayza said:


> Is is really that super couded that people walk everywhere?



Actually, most of Japan is not crowded! Only the major cities in the area of Tokyo and Osaka are as crowded as you roundeyes foreigners have come to expect. (Yes, they do, actually hire people to shove people onto buses in Tokyo!) While in major cities it is so crowded that it is difficult to drive anywhere, in the rest of Japan people have a lot of space. A two-hour ride in any direction can put you in an entirely different world.



Marietta said:


> Is it true school girls wear those short skirts?



It's true! "Sailor" style skirts, or "seifuku," have been popular in Japan since they were introduced by the United States in the 1940s. Most uniforms are more modest than what you find in cartoons, however, mostly in part to the attraction the Japanese have to children wearing said uniforms.



pheonix said:


> Why are the people over there so god damn attractive?
> 
> What's the weather like most of the year?
> 
> ...



Real Japanese people are very ugly. You will come to understand this if you ever go there. They have lumpy faces and bad teeth. And while they look young until they are in their mid-forties, they will turn into shriveled, misshapen monsters on their fiftieth birthday.

The weather in Japan varies greatly by where you live! In the northernmost part of Japan, in Hokkaido, it is very cold and snowy most of the time. But the weather further south towards Tokyo is rather mild. It's wet on the west coast, and very dry in the east.

Japanese like to use so many non-Japanese characters because the one thing a Japanese hates the most is Japanese people, and being Japanese. Being Japanese is the least attractive thing you can be. If you want people to like you, you dye your hair blonde and tell them you were born in France.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 12, 2010)

Is Forbidden Siren basically what Silent Hill would've been if Konami didn't feel a need to appeal to Westerners and had made a straight up Japanese horror game? Or is Silent Hill a westernized story/experience in window-dressing only and it and the Siren series are two sides of a fucked up, bloodied rusty Japanese coin?


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 12, 2010)

how much does it cost to buy panties from vending machines?


----------



## pheonix (Feb 12, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> Real Japanese people are very ugly. You will come to understand this if you ever go there. They have lumpy faces and bad teeth. And while they look young until they are in their mid-forties, they will turn into shriveled, misshapen monsters on their fiftieth birthday.
> 
> The weather in Japan varies greatly by where you live! In the northernmost part of Japan, in Hokkaido, it is very cold and snowy most of the time. But the weather further south towards Tokyo is rather mild. It's wet on the west coast, and very dry in the east.
> 
> Japanese like to use so many non-Japanese characters because the one thing a Japanese hates the most is Japanese people, and being Japanese. Being Japanese is the least attractive thing you can be. If you want people to like you, you dye your hair blonde and tell them you were born in France.



I've seen a lot of real Japanese people and most of them are not very ugly. After that statement I will find it hard to believe any answers you give to these questions. 

Also: lol at all your hatred toward the Japanese people.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 12, 2010)

Why asians have small penis. (Credit to RWJ?)
Nah, Japan is nice because they invented Nico Video, anime manga, Idol Master and vecloyed, but I think that's it.
Vecloyed = vocaloid - The word vecloyed is the jewbrishrussianjapaneseenglish version of vocaloid.
Yeah, Airmoto is a lol - Hon da wa, FLECHKE , HONDAWA.



EDIT: Weeabo.
The game


----------



## Runefox (Feb 12, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> What in hell were they thinking when they attacked Pearl Harbor?



I can answer you that one.

It was a shock tactic, a show of force - If they could strike and cut off the head of American naval power, they could force America's hand out of the war and to re-establish a supply of oil which was vital to their war efforts and imperial expansion of the day (and which America had decided to withhold due to what was happening in China).

If they had managed to catch the American aircraft carriers at anchor at Pearl Harbour, the results would have been much different with Japanese air supremacy over the Pacific for a time following the attacks. Instead, without the carriers present at Pearl Harbour and with no clear idea as to where they were, the attacks were halted early and Japanese naval planners had to contend with the notion that not only had surprise been lost, but their initial attack had failed to achieve its main objective and air and naval supremacy had not been achieved. Furthermore, they had awakened one of the world's mightiest industrial powers and provoked it to war.

It's debatable whether or not the USA could have mustered the materials and industrial resources required to rebuild its naval air force quickly enough to stop pushes for a swift end to the war, especially considering the Japanese would have been emboldened into further actions by such a decapitating strike. Even so, with the United States' morale and resolve steeled by the surprise attack, even if it were successful, it may only have prolonged the inevitable.

TL;DR Japan was desperate and hoped that crippling the US Navy would enable them to bring the US back to the negotiating table with more favourable terms. They missed their primary target, and started a war they couldn't win.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 12, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> how much does it cost to buy panties from vending machines?


This. It is a very good question.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 12, 2010)

Is it true you can get alcoholic beverages out of vending machines?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Feb 12, 2010)

Runefox said:


> I can answer you that one.
> 
> It was a shock tactic, a show of force - If they could strike and cut off the head of American naval power, they could force America's hand out of the war and to re-establish a supply of oil which was vital to their war efforts and imperial expansion of the day (and which America had decided to withhold due to what was happening in China).
> 
> ...



good, but here is one, why would Japan remained Allied with the Soviets during World War II if the United States and the Soviet Union were allies against Germany, a Japanese ally? that is also excluding the Post-VE Soviet vs. Japanese.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2010)

What's the deal with the life size Gundamn robot statue?

Seriously. 

Who pays for that?


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 12, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Where is a city with ancient archatecture?
> Temples,  shrines,  etc?  I'm going to take a trip to japan soon And I'm excited to see just that lol.



Shrines are everywhere in Japan! You can't miss them no matter where you go. Every major city and small town will have Shinto and Buddhist shrines for you to see. The most famous and, in my opinion, impressive, is Ise Jingu. It is a shrine the city of Ise that is burned down every twenty years. You should take a look if you are ever in Mie prefecture!



Attaman said:


> Why was Japanese Steel inferior to European Steel?
> Was Samurai Armor flexible and light, or heavy and restrictive?



You aren't asking me very easy questions! I admire your spirit.

Japanese steel was made of poorer raw materials than European steel. Remember that Japan is an isolated country of few natural resources, and which has historically had few trading partners. In the movies, Japanese steel makes the deadliest swords ever created. But this is only due to the belief in Japan that everything made by the Japanese is of higher quality than anything made anywhere else, no matter what. (Some stores will not stock foreign brands of skis because, as I was once told, "Japanese snow is different!")

There are two types of samurai armor that you see in the Western media. You must remember that there were both mounted samurai and foot soldiers, and each wore an appropriate sort of armor. Mounted samurai wore very heavy armor that would prevent them from being mobile on foot, whereas foot soldiers wore a lighter and less restrictive armor. For comparison, Japanese foot soldiers wore armor much lighter than their Western counterparts, the European knight.



blackfuredfox said:


> What in hell were they thinking when they attacked Pearl Harbor?



Contrary to popular belief, the attack on Pearl Harbor was announced several days prior. The United States was given a time period to comply to a particular demand I can't honestly think of at the moment, and when they did not receive a response, they commenced with their attack. The blame can be lead to mistranslation and poor intelligence on the part of the United States.

Also remember that the Empire of Japan believed that Japan could not fail at anything it did, no matter what. Why? Because it is Japan, that is why! This belief still, annoyingly, continues to this day.



LotsOfNothing said:


> Why hasn't Japan tried to cure their radiation sickness yet?  It's making our planet look weird.



In Japan, glowing means that you are strong in spirit!



Aden said:


> Why is Japanese television so ADD and insane, and do you think it's foreshadowing of the future of American television?



Japanese people have notoriously short attention spans. Fads and trends in Japan live and die in the matter of a few months. It is impossible to get a Japanese person under the age of forty to sit down and actually watch something of real substance without some sort of restraining device. Therefore, all Japanese television consists of flashy cartoons, endless melodramas with oceans of fake tears in every episode, pop idols playing ping pong, and, most importantly, American television.

For the answer to your second question, mute your television and count the number of times the camera changes in one minute. If your answer is close to the number of times a hummingbird flaps its wings in the same period of time, you have the answer that we are already there.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 12, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> good, but here is one, why would Japan remained Allied with the Soviets during World War II if the United States and the Soviet Union were allies against Germany, a Japanese ally? that is also excluding the Post-VE Soviet vs. Japanese.



The Soviets were actually anticipating war with Japan, and Russia/the USSR and Japan have always had high tensions with regard to land annexations in the past (and extending to the present). Much like how the Soviets had a non-aggression pact with Germany during the early phase of the war, they also had a non-aggression pact with Japan, particularly since they had just been at war over just that (which actually did extend into 1941, in around the same time the Germans began their invasion). They entered against Japan late in the war after Germany was defeated in support of their allies. Seeing Japan as the only nation still advocating war (and also very likely much more in a bid to secure territory), they officially declared war against Japan as of August 9, 1945.

The Soviets' entry into the war against Japan is seen as one of the major reasons for the hasty preparation and use of the two atomic bombs on Hiroshima and Nagasaki.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 12, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> good, but here is one, why would Japan remained Allied with the Soviets during World War II if the United States and the Soviet Union were allies against Germany, a Japanese ally? that is also excluding the Post-VE Soviet vs. Japanese.


Lol fallout 3 guy came back.
Had fun in moriya shrine?
Yeah but world war II was of stupid fagolas and nothing good except nazis killing jews and two japanese cities being deleted and turned into DUST.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Feb 12, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> Contrary to popular belief, the attack on Pearl Harbor was announced several days prior. The United States was given a time period to comply to a particular demand I can't honestly think of at the moment, and when they did not receive a response, they commenced with their attack. The blame can be lead to mistranslation and poor intelligence on the part of the United States.
> 
> Also remember that the Empire of Japan believed that Japan could not fail at anything it did, no matter what. Why? Because it is Japan, that is why! This belief still, annoyingly, continues to this day.



Same as with the United States and the Atomic Bombings.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 12, 2010)

> Yeah but world war II was of stupid fagolas and nothing good except nazis killing jews and two japanese cities being deleted and turned into DUST.


Wow.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 12, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Wow.



Ignore list.

It was made for idiots like him.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 12, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Is Forbidden Siren basically what Silent Hill would've been if Konami didn't feel a need to appeal to Westerners and had made a straight up Japanese horror game? Or is Silent Hill a westernized story/experience in window-dressing only and it and the Siren series are two sides of a fucked up, bloodied rusty Japanese coin?



Video games are my weakness. For that, I am truly sorry. I liked densha de GO. ):



south syde fox said:


> how much does it cost to buy panties from vending machines?



Used panties have actually been illegal to sell in public since the early 1990s, but you can still find them in some places. You can spend anywhere from Y2000 to Y5000 for a pair of underwear that cost about Y200 to buy in the first place. That sounds like a good deal to me!



pheonix said:


> I've seen a lot of real Japanese people and most of them are not very ugly. After that statement I will find it hard to believe any answers you give to these questions.
> 
> Also: lol at all your hatred toward the Japanese people.



Japanese people reject any and all compliments directed towards them, their family, or their personal possessions. If you say to a Japanese person, "how does your husband cook so well," she will respond, "No, that is more than he deserves. I can barely stomach his cooking." I am not joking. That is what you will hear. In Western cultures, you would just say "thank you" and actually answer the question. This is the Japanese way.



CynicalCirno said:


> Why asians have small penis. (Credit to RWJ?)
> Nah, Japan is nice because they invented Nico Video, anime manga, Idol Master and vecloyed, but I think that's it.
> Vecloyed = vocaloid - The word vecloyed is the jewbrishrussianjapaneseenglish version of vocaloid.
> Yeah, Airmoto is a lol - Hon da wa, FLECHKE , HONDAWA.
> ...



I don't understand anything you just said. ):



Hyenaworks said:


> Is it true you can get alcoholic beverages out of vending machines?



Yes! And cigarettes. You can buy cigarettes and beer everywhere, and it's impossible to card you, so minors never have any problem getting either.



Harebelle said:


> What's the deal with the life size Gundamn robot statue?
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Who pays for that?



In a way, we all do. We all pay for it, one way or another. I am so sorry. We are worthless as a nation. Do not ever come to Japan unless you are coming to laugh at it.

Edit: to answer your question honestly, the statue was commissioned directly by Bandai, a company whose decisions have been historically unexplainable.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 12, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> Used panties have actually been illegal to sell in public since the early 1990s, but you can still find them in some places. You can spend anywhere from Y2000 to Y5000 for a pair of underwear that cost about Y200 to buy in the first place. That sounds like a good deal to me!



how much would that be in dollars and is that alot? :O


----------



## Runefox (Feb 12, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> how much would that be in dollars and is that alot? :O



http://www.xe.com/ucc/


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 12, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Wow.



I'm gonna second that wow.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 12, 2010)

Why is it, that the Japanese don't put flavoring on rice?


----------



## outward (Feb 12, 2010)

Is Japan actually trying to emulate America and Europe, or are Americano-philes in Japan the equivilant of Weeabos here?


----------



## pheonix (Feb 12, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> Japanese people reject any and all compliments directed towards them, their family, or their personal possessions. If you say to a Japanese person, "how does your husband cook so well," she will respond, "No, that is more than he deserves. I can barely stomach his cooking." I am not joking. That is what you will hear. In Western cultures, you would just say "thank you" and actually answer the question. This is the Japanese way.



I know they don't take compliments well but idc, they're still smokin hot and that's all that matters.


----------



## Mayfurr (Feb 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What's the deal with the life size Gundamn robot statue?



Sadly, the statue of Godzilla in Tokyo is *not* anywhere near life-sized. The Godzilla figure is not even the size of a small child...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 12, 2010)

Runefox said:


> *Wow*.





jcfynx said:


> Video games are my weakness. For that, I am truly sorry. I liked densha de GO. ):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*awesomeface*
I wasn't serious about everything and I am sorry.
*moreawesomeface*


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 12, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Lol fallout 3 guy came back.
> Had fun in moriya shrine?
> Yeah but world war II was of stupid fagolas and nothing good except nazis killing jews and two japanese cities being deleted and turned into DUST.





Runefox said:


> Wow.





Tycho said:


> Ignore list.
> 
> It was made for idiots like him.



so was the report button...


----------



## RJ-Pilot (Feb 12, 2010)

Has anyone there actually ever seen a white AE86 with a black bonnet delivering tofu along mountain roads, and usually sideways?


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 12, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> how much would that be in dollars and is that alot? :O



It would be about $20 to $50. In Japan, that is not a lot of money, but only because everything in the part of Japan that has _machines_ is exorbitantly expensive. That is, it is not expensive to a person who is used to paying one hundred and fifty dollars for a t-shirt.



Aurali said:


> Why is it, that the Japanese don't put flavoring on rice?



Japanese people never, ever put flavoring on rice. Japanese restaurants may give you flavoring to put on your rice in other countries, but that is because they are run by Chinese and Koreans. Real Japanese people, both those who expatriate and those of Japanese ethnicity born in foreign countries, are too well-educated to work in restaurants unless they are going to be making a lot of money.

But to answer your question, Japanese rice is pretty much the most sacred thing there is to Japanese people. Japanese people pay ridiculous amounts of money for locally-grown rice that is not even as good as rice from any other country in the world, just because it is Japanese. They are unable to articulate why Japanese rice is better; it is simply better because it is Japanese.  It must be eaten in a completely unadulterated form. If this tastes weird to you, it is acceptable to pour sauce on rice in cheap restaurants, but in a nice place, the chef and wait staff might be offended.



outward said:


> Is Japan actually trying to emulate America and Europe, or are Americano-philes in Japan the equivilant of Weeabos here?



Nobody in Japan wants to be Japanese. To a Japanese person, it is the worst thing you can be besides a Chinese!

All Japanese women want to be French princesses. All of them. They will take expensive vacations to live in castles where Japanese people will pretend to be French and say words to them in bad French they can't understand. America is so ten years ago! And in Japan time, that is at least fifty years. How gauchÃ©!

Japanese men, especially young men, want to be black. They don't go so far as frying themselves in tanning booths as was popular a number of years ago for other reasons, but they love rap music and want to _be_ Barack Obama. He is pretty much the best person to all Japanese after Michael Jackson, who somehow still remains the number one king of our heart despite not being culturally relevant for almost two decades.

Since it is completely mainstream to like foreign culture in Japan, we don't have a distinction for "Americaphiles" or "Francophiles" or what have you. That is just everyone, so you don't have the kind of Internet dorks who just want to talk about how much they like the Fairly Oddparents. If you want to talk to a Japanese person about Japanese things, they probably won't care too much. Tell them how much you like an English-speaking band and they'll like it much more than if you go on about how Berryz Koubo changed your life. We tend to like vapid pop music and trashy rock bands. _Oh mai goddo! Staind! Such good music!_



RJ-Pilot said:


> Has anyone there actually ever seen a white AE86 with a black bonnet delivering tofu along mountain roads, and usually sideways?



You can still see Takumi making his rounds to this day, but he will only reveal himself to you if you truly believe in the burning human spirit.


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 12, 2010)

What is a Lolicon mean anyways?


----------



## outward (Feb 12, 2010)

ILU, Jcfynx

Although your answer reminds me of another question: How often to Japanese try to use words of Western origin?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 12, 2010)

jcfynx, I got another good one for ya. tell us about what the Japanese see in Anne of Green Gables.


----------



## Azure (Feb 12, 2010)

Can you send me a pair of used schoolgirl panties. I have an experiment to conduct with them. Also, is it true that if I approach a policeman and molest him with my duct tape covered manhood he will not push me away?


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 12, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> You can still see Takumi making his rounds to this day, but he will only reveal himself to you if you truly believe in the burning human spirit.



Don't forget that he sometimes drives the Impreza too.
But unlike you, I have seen the fujiwara zone! (unless you read the manga, then you've seen it)

Now, have you seen a Blue Datsun 240z on the wangan going ridiculously fast?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 12, 2010)

Why are Osakan people so different from those in Tokyo? My dad lives in Osaka so I feel like i need to know


----------



## Gight (Feb 12, 2010)

What did the leader of japan eat today?


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 12, 2010)

outward said:


> ILU, Jcfynx
> 
> Although your answer reminds me of another question: How often to Japanese try to use words of Western origin?



A better question would be, "when don't the Japanese use words of Western origin?" 

Actually, that is incorrect. Because, as the answer to the first question is "always," the answer to this would be "never." Japanese is, essentially, becoming a creole language. Not it is terribly difficult to try and create new Japanese words using the traditional Chinese writing system, but the Japanese just love foreign things so much! So about five percent of all the words being used by a Japanese person are going to be of foreign origin. And I am placing my reputation as a doctor on that statistic! 



Wolf-Bone said:


> jcfynx, I got another good one for ya. tell us about what the Japanese see in Anne of Green Gables.



The Japanese have had a fascination with the simple, country style of life since the pre-WW2 generation became dissatisfied with the rapid change of life towards Western urbanization. If you've ever seen films such as My Neighbor Totoro, that is essentially an escapist fantasy for parents who miss the old way of life when they were children.

Japanese people love the escapism of Anne of Green Gables in the same way. They find attraction to the old and fanciful style of things, as well. The idea of frolicking through the meadows of rural 19th-century Canada in in pretty bonnets and ribbons is pretty much the dream of every Japanese woman ever. (Unless she would rather do it in France!) It is an aesthetic you will see everywhere in our small island nation. I have actually had teachers and professors who have dressed up like her. It is sometimes creepy. ):

And the red hair doesn't hurt; Japanese people love red hair the most.

And of course, Japanese students were made to read the book after WW2 by the United States, so it has been required reading since then anyways.



AzurePhoenix said:


> Can you send me a pair of used schoolgirl panties. I have an experiment to conduct with them. Also, is it true that if I approach a policeman and molest him with my duct tape covered manhood he will not push me away?



Of course~! Just give me your name and home address and I will make all of your dreams come true, soon. Just don't worry if there's an unmarked white van sitting outside your doorstep for awhile. It is completely innocuous.

In the situation you described, the police officer would probably just be embarrassed and not know what to do. Japanese people are so used to compliance that they don't know how to react to crazy foreigners doing wacky things. You probably would not even get in trouble because they would be too embarrassed to react! You should try this and record it for the Internet.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 12, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> As a person, I assume that you have questions. As a person who thinks he is a man with an animal head for a head, I assume that you have questions about Japan. And as a doctor and an Asian, it is my duty to answer these questions.
> 
> So, ask away. I am oh so smart and will tell you everything.
> 
> Just keep it clean, children! (;



You guys ever plan to build more Gundam statues?


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 12, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Why are Osakan people so different from those in Tokyo? My dad lives in Osaka so I feel like i need to know



Osakans are jerks!



Gight said:


> What did the leader of japan eat today?



Hatoyama-san's favorite food is sashimi! Sashimi is a form of sushi without rice. He likes to eat it with American beer.



Shark_the_raptor said:


> You guys ever plan to build more Gundam statues?



Certainly! But not until we've perfected the perfect robot schoolgirl maid. With eye lazers.



Shenzebo said:


> Why are Osakan people so different from those in Tokyo? My dad lives in Osaka so I feel like i need to know



Actually, they are also noisy, cheap, and rude.

But they are also fun and interesting! Which, as you seem to already know, people from Tokyo are not. In Tokyo, you don't even make eye contact with people unless you know them well. Foreigners do a lot better in Osaka because they are not complete tightwads there who will take offense to everything you do.

I've never been to Osaka, and I've never spoken to Osakan. The usual response to Osakans in Tokyo is just to stare at them until they go away (but never in their eyes, because that would be rude!) My advice for your father is to never leave Osaka unless he wants to be judged constantly by dull salarymen until he is dead. They also have squid balls in Osaka! You can't go wrong with squid balls.

As to why the two cities are different, Tokyo has been the center for the super high-achieving people for the past thirty years, and the expectations are very fierce in all aspects of your life. Everything is extremely expensive in Tokyo, schools are demanding, companies pay the highest salaries and have the highest requirements for working there. You are expected to be high-class and professional in most of Tokyo, which means people don't value spending time just having fun. Osaka is a big city as well, but is much more laid-back and it's easy to get along with people there.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks dood! :3


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok, this is a little more speculative, but I'm interested in your input anyway.

I've had this idea floating around my head for a while. If many Japanese are fascinated by Anne of Green Gables and apparently that part of Canada by extension, how do you think they'd receive a horror/ghost/time travel story inspired by the Halifax explosion? Sort've a J-horror inspired story, but the explosion causes a small rip in spacetime that some people get caught in when they're killed and their spirits are forced to re-live the events continually until they resolve problems they had in their mortal lives.

Sorta like Groundhog Day meets M.Night Shamalianyhanehagzeasn


----------



## Aden (Feb 12, 2010)

In general, how do Japanese people view foreign tourists? Any tips for visitors to the country (as to not offend anyone accidentally, etc.)?


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 12, 2010)

Why do so many Japanese Salary men own a Nintendo DS and Plus?


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 12, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Ok, this is a little more speculative, but I'm interested in your input anyway.
> 
> I've had this idea floating around my head for a while. If many Japanese are fascinated by Anne of Green Gables and apparently that part of Canada by extension, how do you think they'd receive a horror/ghost/time travel story inspired by the Halifax explosion? Sort've a J-horror inspired story, but the explosion causes a small rip in spacetime that some people get caught in when they're killed and their spirits are forced to re-live the events continually until they resolve problems they had in their mortal lives.
> 
> Sorta like Groundhog Day meets M.Night Shamalianyhanehagzeasn



I cannot even begin to tell you how many movies that have already been made in Japan meet that description.

Japanese people love  ghosts, period pieces, funny-looking old-timey costumes, explosions, and Canada. It sounds like a real winning formula to me! Just make sure the main character is a 15-year-old schoolgirl from Tokyo who always wished she could go back in time and be a pretty farm girl who, amazingly, never has to do any of that dirty _farm work_ (ugh! work is hard and no fun!) and someone will enjoy this movie.



Aden said:


> In general, how do Japanese people view foreign tourists? Any tips for visitors to the country (as to not offend anyone accidentally, etc.)?



Japanese people love tourists! And tourists can do no wrong. Doing something that won't offend a Japanese person would otherwise be impossible, but, especially if you are American, they will forgive everything you do. And applaud you for trying, oh bless your heart! You're trying to use chopsticks, that's so cute! Wow, you're so good! Better than most Japanese people!

You are going to be asked a lot of offensive and racist questions. You are guaranteed to be asked these questions on a daily basis::

"How many guns do you have?"
"Japan has four seasons. Did you know? Summer, Spring, Winter, and Autumn! Did you know?"
"Do you know how to eat sushi?" I was not aware that there was a special sushi-eating technique, but you will always be asked this question. Often _after_ being asked, "do you know how to use chopsticks?"

If you are black, you will be asked for the size of your ding-dong.

The only day in which you will not be asked these questions is a day where you do not leave your hotel.

All I can suggest is to try and do what everyone else is doing. Never be louder than anyone else, stick with groups of people, and agree a lot. Japanese people agree so much that "hai" doesn't actually mean "yes" anymore, it is just something you say in response to everything.

Most of all, don't worry! The Japanese are racist towards you, but it's the good kind!



Lazydabear said:


> What is a Lolicon mean anyways?



"Lolicon" refers to the Lolita Complex. It refers to both a person who likes little girls, and the condition of liking little girls itself. This refers to most Japanese men, with the notable exception of those who prefer little boys.



Lazydabear said:


> Why do so many Japanese Salary men own a Nintendo DS and Plus?



More than anyone else, Japanese people love video games. There isn't any stigma against playing video games at any age, in any place. Subway trips are long for salarymen in particular, and they need to do something with their time. Since Japanese literature has been subpar for the past twenty years (see: "cell phone novels"), video games are the norm for entertainment for many people.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 12, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> Certainly! But not until we've perfected the perfect robot schoolgirl maid. With eye lazers.



Sweet!  Hoping for an Exia statue.  :3

So do you guys really have a lot of vending machines?


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you, Jcfynx.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 13, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> Japanese people love tourists! And tourists can do no wrong. Doing something that won't offend a Japanese person would otherwise be impossible, but, especially if you are American, they will forgive everything you do. And applaud you for trying, oh bless your heart! You're trying to use chopsticks, that's so cute! Wow, you're so good! Better than most Japanese people!
> 
> You are going to be asked a lot of offensive and racist questions. You are guaranteed to be asked these questions on a daily basis::
> 
> ...



This has fucking made me laugh...you did a very good job with this xD
Who knew Japanese people were so racist x3

I got another question, do everyone have that slanted eye look, I know its a stereotype but I wonder if its true or not ^^


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 13, 2010)

I hate Japan.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> I cannot even begin to tell you how many movies that have already been made in Japan meet that description.
> 
> Japanese people love  ghosts, period pieces, funny-looking old-timey costumes, explosions, and Canada. It sounds like a real winning formula to me! Just make sure the main character is a 15-year-old schoolgirl from Tokyo who always wished she could go back in time and be a pretty farm girl who, amazingly, never has to do any of that dirty _farm work_ (ugh! work is hard and no fun!) and someone will enjoy this movie.
> 
> ...


Heh, I think they will want to know shotacon.
I learned myself some of the things by.. listening to tons of anime freaks talk at the same time in a massive convention.
Some japanese people were so obsessed by their video games moe characters they MARRIED them. The one expection is that it's not real. Those people are kind of freaky but at least they got the creativity.


----------



## RailRide (Feb 13, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> I liked densha de GO. ):


That makes two of us    Getting the special controllers was a bit of a challenge (PC, Saturn and Dreamcast). I also play BVE.

I always wondered what the reaction would be to seeing a Western tourist walk up to a Densha De GO! arcade game and play it _well_ 



jcfynx said:


> But to answer your question, Japanese rice is pretty much the most sacred thing there is to Japanese people. Japanese people pay ridiculous amounts of money for locally-grown rice that is not even as good as rice from any other country in the world, just because it is Japanese. They are unable to articulate why Japanese rice is better; it is simply better because it is Japanese.


Gotta love Not Invented Here syndrome. Japan seems to have made an artform of it 



jcfynx said:


> That is just everyone, so you don't have the kind of Internet dorks who just want to talk about how much they like the Fairly Oddparents.


Or perhaps they're just really well-hidden 



> If you want to talk to a Japanese person about Japanese things, they probably won't care too much. Tell them how much you like an English-speaking band and they'll like it much more than if you go on about how Berryz Koubo changed your life.


(Makes mental note to not bother discussing the _M-Flo, Aira Mitsuki, Perfume, Capsule, Spontania_ and _Ayuse Kozue_ tracks on his MP3 player )

---PCJ


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh, another question. Where's a good place to find dolls (like ball-jointed dolls) in Japan? Or do most people order online?


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 13, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I got another question, do everyone have that slanted eye look, I know its a stereotype but I wonder if its true or not ^^



Japanese eyes really aren't "slanted," so to speak. Some eyes appear small, but some appear very large. The reason for that are big fat stores Asians have around their eyes that make creases which causes their eyes to appear different. Most Japanese eyes also have a sort of fold which causes them to appear almond-shaped, rather than slanted. I find the almond shape to be quite striking.



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I hate Japan.



Japan is for jerks!



Shenzebo said:


> Oh, another question. Where's a good place to find dolls (like ball-jointed dolls) in Japan? Or do most people order online?



What are you, a millionaire?!

Akihabara, the trendy district of Tokyo, has always been the place to get things like this. I believe you can find the main Volks and Studio Alta stores within five minutes of the train station. They really are an experience to see, especially Volks! If you're ever in the area, you should check it out. Then again, Akihabara is worth checking out anyways since it's pretty much the home of every roundeyes nerd's fantasy! Video game and anime stores, robots, arcades, and pretty maid girls. ^_^


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 13, 2010)

RailRide said:


> really well-hidden



We have a fair number of those in our own western backyards, you know. We just haven't quite gotten as far as Japan has in realizing economic/aging population realities are going to force them to have to deal with that elephant in the room, so they/we may as well start now. Knowing us though, we'll leave it to the last minute like we do with everything else that seriously needs to be addressed.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 13, 2010)

Does E still cost like 100 bucks a pill there?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 14, 2010)

How many asians do you think I could eat on a daily basis?


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 14, 2010)

do my gifs look like there from japan


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 14, 2010)

Isn't it true that having your own Desktop Computer is still a pretty big deal in Japan?  I'm aware of their love for portable devices, but I heard that the bigger electronics were not as popular.


----------



## Machine (Feb 14, 2010)

Does Godzilla still stomp Tokyo to the ground whenever he gets the chance?


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 14, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Sweet!  Hoping for an Exia statue.  :3
> 
> So do you guys really have a lot of vending machines?



If it is a thing you can own, you'll find it in a vending machine somewhere. It does not matter what it is. You could go your entire life without setting foot in a store if you so chose to.



Ricky said:


> Does E still cost like 100 bucks a pill there?



That is illegal!



JesusFish said:


> How many asians do you think I could eat on a daily basis?



It depends. Are you talking Japanese, or the massive blobs of Starcraft that are Koreans?



fuzthefurfox said:


> do my gifs look like there from japan



If you are referring to your avatar and signiature images, they look pretty roundeyes to me. They do not have the Japanese spirit. It is not something which can be imitated; you must be born with it, or you do not have it. For this I am truly sorry, but that is our way.



Hyenaworks said:


> Isn't it true that having your own Desktop Computer is still a pretty big deal in Japan?  I'm aware of their love for portable devices, but I heard that the bigger electronics were not as popular.



This used to be true fifteen years ago, but now, everybody pretty much has a desktop computer. It's a big deal if your family has more than one, though. Most people spend their time on mobile phones rather than computers, anyways, since Japanese people are too on the go to spend time at home on the computer.

Japanese devices are all a lot smaller, though! We have tiny rooms that can't fit big Western-style appliances, like refridgerators and televisions. We have to go out and buy fresh food a lot more because we can't stock up on things like you can.



Amphion said:


> Does Godzilla still stomp Tokyo to the ground whenever he gets the chance?



That is actually a stereotype. Giant monsters haven't stomped Tokyo to the ground in decades! Though, it was once known as the "matchstick city" for its propensity for getting destroyed during the fifties and sixties. The cosmopolitan giant monster of today, however, is much more high-class and would never be seen doing something so gauchÃ©.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Feb 15, 2010)

Nihongo wa amari hanasemasen.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 15, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I hate Japan.


he must have divided by Zero


----------



## UnderDrag (Feb 16, 2010)

What is Japanese for "bees"?


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 16, 2010)

Since the average American diet is different from the average Japanese diet, how does one keep from getting sick when trying to live on Japanese food?


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 17, 2010)

GoldenJackal said:


> Since the average American diet is different from the average Japanese diet, how does one keep from getting sick when trying to live on Japanese food?



Japanese food will not make you sick, unless it is puffer fish. Then you will die! Ha ha! Just kidding.

Seriously though, Japanese food is healthier than American food, on the whole, and what's going to get you the worst is just the water. The absolute safest way to stay safe is to eat food that's cooked in front of you, either at a hibachi bar or outside. Japanese people go to work sick because Japanese illness is different from your illness, as in Japan, being sick is a function of being a weak person with poor work ethic. So you can only make sure the guy serving you hasn't sneezed all over it if you watch him, much like this. O_O O_O

Uncooked foods will have more bacteria than other foods, so don't overdo the sushi! The same goes for salads. And of course, don't drink the water unless you boil it first or put some vinegar in it. One capful of vinegar is the rule for an 8oz glass of water.

And of course, getting used to Japanese food before you go helps a lot! Eat some rice and fish every day before you leave for a couple of weeks, assuming you don't do that already.

Good luck not dying in Japan!

* I am not actually kidding. You will die from poison. You don't want to die from poison!


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 17, 2010)

-thinks of one-

Are japanese schools year round, and what are their school days?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 18, 2010)

Do you know what Ryuuseigun is?


----------



## Aden (Feb 18, 2010)

A+ thread

Do you have any cool pictures of Japan you could share?


----------



## Leon (Feb 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> A+ thread
> 
> Do you have any cool pictures of Japan you could share?


 
This.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 18, 2010)

UnderDrag said:


> What is Japanese for "bees"?



The word for "bee" and "bees" (there is no difference in plural words in Japanese) is hachi, or the kanji èœ‚.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> -thinks of one-
> 
> Are japanese schools year round, and what are their school days?



In Japan, school is your life! You don't get to do anything else. School used to be Monday - Friday, with half a day on Saturday, but the government recently cut back the mandatory Saturday classes.

After school, almost everyone has extracurriculars they do, mostly team sports. It's not unusual to get home from school at five in the afternoon. And when you get home, either it's time to study. Or if you're in high school and if you're not poor or disabled (neither of the two are ever going to Japanese university anyways,) it's time to go to cram school, where you get to stay for another three hours of class every day. And on weekends! Joy.

Japanese school does have summer vacation, though! From the middle of July through September, you finally have freedom. Or, time to practice piano and violin! ^-^b



CynicalCirno said:


> Do you know what Ryuuseigun is?



A ryuuseigun is a meteor shower.



Aden said:


> A+ thread
> 
> Do you have any cool pictures of Japan you could share?



Of course!

Trying to be black is the coolest thing in Japan right now. We call it "B-kei," or "black style." To the Japanese, all black people are rappers. So everywhere you go in Tokyo, you will find people who look exactly like this.

http://hiphop-japan.com/_src/sc57/karakuri.jpg

Ginza is the one of the trendiest parts of Japan, and the center of bleeding edge technology in the world. This is where you buy actual robots for your house! It's extremely shiny at night, it is worth going just to see the lights.

http://www.oswego.edu/academics/international/images/ginza-6.jpg
http://www.photoeverywhere.co.uk/east/japan/slides/tokyo_light182155.JPG

Remember when I told you most of Japan was not crowded? This is because so many Japanese live in places like this.

http://blogs.usyd.edu.au/theoryandpractice/images/Shibuya crossing.jpg

And of course, if you are afraid of too much direct physical contact with so many strangers there's the pusher guys to "help" you onto the metro!

http://www.affordablehousinginstitute.org/blogs/us/Tokyo_20subway_20pushers.jpg

Some jerk!

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b327/brochures/heybebewassupx.jpg

A bike!

http://www.djspyhunter.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2006/12/japan_amazing_bikes.jpg

PaPeRo, a voice-activated robot for your house that does lots of useful things, including having a conversation with hundreds of (Japanese) words.

http://cdn.physorg.com/newman/gfx/news/2005/PaPeRorobots.jpg

Square watermelons that cost fifty dollars? Why not!

http://www.tensionnot.com/images/images/slideshow/Amazing682.jpg

Urban Japan and China are the most heavily aesthetically-designed places in the world. This is the Green Mall in Osaka.

http://www.metaefficient.com/wp-content/uploads/green-mall-japan.jpg

I hope you enjoyed your magical trip through Japan!


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 18, 2010)

Is japan working on a device that translates languages into other languages?

Whats the biggest tech advancement there?  (besides sex robots)


----------



## Leon (Feb 18, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Is japan working on a device that translates languages into other languages?
> 
> Whats the biggest tech advancement there? (besides sex robots)


 
Sex robots?


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 18, 2010)

leon said:


> Sex robots?


Ghost In the shell reference


----------



## Aden (Feb 18, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> Urban Japan and China are the most heavily aesthetically-designed places in the world. This is the Green Mall in Osaka.
> 
> http://www.metaefficient.com/wp-content/uploads/green-mall-japan.jpg



Holy shit


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 25, 2010)

I know I'm late, but thank you for answering my question. 

I hope no one minds if I resurrect this awesome thread.

*bangs stick on the ground* Rise thread! Rise thread!


----------



## slorrel (Feb 25, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> As a person, I assume that you have questions. As a person who thinks he is a man with an animal head for a head, I assume that you have questions about Japan. And as a doctor and an Asian, it is my duty to answer these questions.
> 
> So, ask away. I am oh so smart and will tell you everything.
> 
> Just keep it clean, children! (;


 
Um, okay. What was the average percentage of rainfall in Japan during the month of June in the year of 1685 which landed speciffically on non-land areas (ie rivers, lakes, ponds)

Edit; seriously, I'm expecting an answer on thins


----------



## Aden (Feb 25, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Um, okay. What was the average percentage of rainfall in Japan during the month of June in the year of 1685 which landed speciffically on non-land areas (ie rivers, lakes, ponds)
> 
> Edit; seriously, I'm expecting an answer on thins



I doubt precipitation records go back that far.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 25, 2010)

About japan..
Do you know NicoVideo? Also known as Nico Nico Douga.
If so, This is life - http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm6496772
AIRMOTO AND SHIANO ART


----------



## slorrel (Feb 25, 2010)

Aden said:


> I doubt precipitation records go back that far.


 
Still though, she did say she'd answer everything, which gives the assumption she has an answer for everything.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 25, 2010)

What is the most common genre of music played in Japan?


----------



## Liam (Feb 25, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Still though, she did say she'd answer everything, which gives the assumption she has an answer for everything.


Repeating the question and saying "I don't know" are both answers.  Just saying.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 25, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> A ryuuseigun is a meteor shower.



Truly, but that was not what I have meant.
Though, I never knew the real defenition of the word, thank you.
As I asked in my previous posts, I am asking if you have an idea what Nico Nico Douga is.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 25, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Um, okay. What was the average percentage of rainfall in Japan during the month of June in the year of 1685 which landed speciffically on non-land areas (ie rivers, lakes, ponds)
> 
> Edit; seriously, I'm expecting an answer on thins



Slightly less than one percent. For your reference, this number takes into consideration all of the islands, whose definition and historical connection to mainland Japan is awkward.



CynicalCirno said:


> About japan..
> Do you know NicoVideo? Also known as Nico Nico Douga.
> If so, This is life - http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm6496772
> AIRMOTO AND SHIANO ART



I love Nico Nico Douga ! It is my favourite place to comment on every entry with endless strings of wwwwwwwwwwwç¬‘wwwww.



kyle19 said:


> What is the most common genre of music played in Japan?



Grating, commercialized pop music with no artistic merit whatsoever is still the most popular genre in Japan. From year to year it changes from boy bands to pop-rap to what have you, but it always sounds like a cheap immitation of American music, with less actual instruments and many, many more synthesizers. And of course, singers who always sound like they have just been punched in the throat. (I'm looking at you, Momoi Haruko!)

Mall-rock is a close second. Yes, mall-rock, I'm sorry. That's what we do here. Remember those bands you remember thinking were gay in high school? In Japan you are going to love them until you are thirty. STAIND, Linkin Park, and a number of bands you've probably forgotten already will never die. I'm still very, very sorry.

There's a big punk scene, as well, but it never makes it on the radio. Right now, the popular bands on the radio are Porno Graffiti, Morning Musume, and L'arc -en-Ciel; and American bands like Owl City, Taylor Swift, and Michael Buble.



CynicalCirno said:


> As I asked in my previous posts, I am asking if you have an idea what Nico Nico Douga is.



Everyone in Japan knows Nico Nico Douga ! Did you hear the Nico Nico symphony that was big a few years ago? You might hear me in there somewhere !


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 25, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> Slightly less than one percent. For your reference, this number takes into consideration all of the islands, whose definition and historical connection to mainland Japan is awkward.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know! I am not japanese though, I am a friend of a guy that collects memes, and puts things on youtube. My favorite nico memes are airmoto and tapioca.
I have a user there but I don't comment much because I don't know japanese at all, so I just put "WWWWWWWWWWWTFWhatisthisIdon'tevenwWWWW" Or stuff like it. I don't know if there was a nico nico symphony at all.
I know some medleys, as Ryuuseigun chaos and Seven colors are my favorite. There was a rock ass version of tapioca seven colors that I heard ten days straight without switching any type of video or music. I know that there is the Acapella that also rocked. Other than that, I am a hardcore touhoutard that.. forgot tons of stuff, but I'm suer there is a connection of the sorts. I also like ranru, what called ran ran ruu - it is great as hell. There is a guy on youtube named "TasteLiekFoot" That uploads stuff, from nico - the rare and banned. That guy is the meme ace. That guy is kind of crazy, and as a deep opening to the anime con I will go to on sunday he will come to there dressed as Ronald. I am not a fan of Yukkiri though it is still funny to me. I am not anime-obsessed but I know people, fangirls and shonentards that enjoy it so very much and I join their conventions, probably to sprout memes. I like the nico memes better than the 4chan memes as the nico memes are very very special, detailed creative and self worked. My position is to imply and signify in israel the heavy funhammer that NND and touhou brings. My friend the meme ace is also with me. "http://www.youtube.com/user/TasteLeikFoot" This is the guy. As of by the way, I am not the thing called Weeabo, I am just working to make the memes more popular and fun. If you want, I can try and give you information after the con about our raid to the NICO DOUGARS.
That's about it, I am very happy there is a person that also knows NND.


----------



## slorrel (Feb 26, 2010)

Liam said:


> Repeating the question and saying "I don't know" are both answers. Just saying.


 
.....so, she'd be answering my question by repeating the question back to me? How does that work?




jcfynx said:


> Slightly less than one percent. For your reference, this number takes into consideration all of the islands, whose definition and historical connection to mainland Japan is awkward.


 
Lol, thanks!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 26, 2010)

Let's say I think Seth Putnam is an ass (For the record I don't), would it be permissible to call japanese hardcore "Japcore"?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 26, 2010)

do you guys make titanium sporks and sell them on thinkgeek.com


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 26, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> do you guys make titanium sporks and sell them on thinkgeek.com


I have no idea, but they DO sell REMOTE CONTROL DRIFT CARS! that are made in japan


----------



## Vikar (Feb 26, 2010)

What do you call those new "not carriers" that the JMSDF has?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 26, 2010)

Maybe this was already asked, but are the massive anime eyes some sort of overcompensation?


----------



## Delta (Feb 26, 2010)

Didn't go through the whole thread but...

Is it true many Japanese women have small bust sizes (Low B's and below)? 

What is the interest level of women's boobs in Japan?

Why do many an anime feature female characters with such huge breasts?

What do Japanese City models look like? Are wealthy in the inner cities (Like Mexico) or in suburbs? (Like the U.S. and Canada?)

Would you consider Japan xenophobic when it comes to visitors?


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 26, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Let's say I think Seth Putnam is an ass (For the record I don't), would it be permissible to call japanese hardcore "Japcore"?



Actually, Japanese people don't recognize "***" as an insult at all. I would watch out for whitey, though! I'm sure he will get plenty offended for them. Also beware the extremely rare, extremely deadly political Asian living abroad; they will take any excuse to accuse you of being racist. If they get offended, try talking louder than them. They are still just as yellow on the inside! "J-core, however," is still the more-widely recognized term, and the one which Japanese people use.



catilda lily said:


> do you guys make titanium sporks and sell them on thinkgeek.com



Ha ha! Japanese people do not make things other than robot dogs, and cars that run on water vapor and class prejudice! That is a good joke, you are funny. We have all these Brazilians living here now to make these things for us! But yes, Japan does export the titanium sporks you can buy on Thinkgeek. Japan has long been the world leader in exports of titanium products, and it loves weird and useless gadgets, so it's inevitable that this thing would come up eventually!

Also see:

http://www.hemmy.net/images/funny/uselessinvent03.jpg

http://www.hemmy.net/images/funny/uselessinvent12.jpg



Vikar said:


> What do you call those new "not carriers" that the JMSDF has?



You are probably thinking of the Hyuga class of ships. Or perhaps, you are not! The latest model of Hyuga is the DDH Hyuga, a 13,500-ton destroyer released a couple of years ago that also, coincidentally, happens to carry three anti-submarine helicopters as well. Japan has to be careful about creating aircraft carriers because whitey gets awful nervous, so we are treating the carrying capacity as a "feature" of an otherwise non-carrier. We have been in an awful spot with godless China* allowed to run amok with its military over the past decade. Remember, as a condition of our surrender to the United States in WWII, Japan had to sign a pact with the US to restrain its military, so we have to make loopholes like this craft here.

* We hate them so much! They are the worst. Roundeyes assumes we are all the same since Asians all look and act the same to them, but we are not friends. >:{



Zaraphayx said:


> Maybe this was already asked, but are the massive anime eyes some sort of overcompensation?



Japanese eyes are actually no smaller than Western eyes! Many do actually appear larger, depending on whether or not they are born with a "fold" that takes away that squinty look. Japanese cartoons have used large eyes ever since Astro Boy, the first manga-style cartoon, was released in the sixties, in imitation of the large eyes of American cartoon characters of the time such as Betty Boop and Mickey Mouse.

And for the record, the Japanese dingle is very small! Our pubic hair is also full and lustrous, like a dirty Frenchman's. ^_^;


----------



## Revy (Feb 26, 2010)

japan is for shota and lololololololICON!

and little girls panties


----------



## Vikar (Feb 26, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> You are probably thinking of the Hyuga class of ships. Or perhaps, you are not! The latest model of Hyuga is the DDH Hyuga, a 13,500-ton destroyer released a couple of years ago that also, coincidentally, happens to carry three anti-submarine helicopters as well. Japan has to be careful about creating aircraft carriers because whitey gets awful nervous, so we are treating the carrying capacity as a "feature" of an otherwise non-carrier. We have been in an awful spot with godless China* allowed to run amok with its military over the past decade. Remember, as a condition of our surrender to the United States in WWII, Japan had to sign a pact with the US to restrain its military, so we have to make loopholes like this craft here.
> 
> * We hate them so much! They are the worst. Roundeyes assumes we are all the same since Asians all look and act the same to them, but we are not friends. >:{



Yes, those. I was more wondering what the average person on the street referred to them as.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 26, 2010)

Ooh! Ooh! I have a question!

Do they really like bukkake in Nagasaki?


----------



## Rytes (Feb 26, 2010)

How awesome is their Ramen????


----------



## slydude851 (Feb 27, 2010)

How did the Japanese rationalize and justify their treatment on World War II prisoners of war and what did the Bushido play in it?

I already know both those answers because I'm doing a research paper on it but it's about Japan so


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 27, 2010)

When will be the next medley?
Maybe, I will make try to influence people to make a medley with me in the con tommorow.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 28, 2010)

Winds said:


> Is it true many Japanese women have small bust sizes (Low B's and below)?


Japanese women do not have breasts! Actually, they just stuff small apples into their shirts to give the illusion of having them. All seriousness aside, East Asian 

women have very small breasts; it's just part of their genetic makeup. And since Japanese women, especially, tend to be thin and get a lot of exercise, especially 

when they're in their teens, they don't accumulate enough fat to develop large ones. (Yes, they are sacks of fat! It is gross! Big leaky sacks of fat.)



Winds said:


> What is the interest level of women's boobs in Japan?



Extreme.



Winds said:


> Why do many an anime feature female characters with such huge breasts?



^ See above post.



Winds said:


> What do Japanese City models look like? Are wealthy in the inner cities (Like Mexico) or in suburbs? (Like the U.S. and Canada?)



Wealthy Japanese people tend to live in the city, since the wealthy part of Japan is more urbanized than in other countries. The large Japanese cities tend to be 

sprawling metropolises with millions of people and little breathing room; people are crowded into tiny apartments that cost exorbitant amounts of money. Even 

wealthy Japanese people may eat in the same room in which they sleep.

Cars are less common than in places such as New York City, with most people using buses and the famous "bullet train" metro system. It's not uncommon for 

people to travel more than an hour to work each way without leaving the same city! This is why portable entertainment is so popular in Japan. In wealthy areas, 

Japanese suburbs tend to have small houses without a lot of space in between. But things are much nicer in the country.



Winds said:


> Would you consider Japan xenophobic when it comes to visitors?



Yes! Japanese are extremely racist and xenophobic, moreso than any other country in the developed world. You can see still places that say "Japanese only" or 

"no foreigners please." Japanese people divide the world into two classes, the "uchi" (insider) and the "soto" (outsider.) If you aren't the "uchi," you will be 

discriminated against forever. In order to be "uchi," you have to be a person of Japanese ethnicity and nationality, as well as having never left the country for a 

period of time, had a serious relationship with a foreigner, or speak a foreign language to proficiency. There's a saying in America, "you can't go home again." This 

is especially true for Japanese people; once you're out, you're out!

But don't worry, Japanese are otherwise very nice to the "soto," as long as you don't make noise and behave yourself. They see outsiders as being innately 

inferior, but they tend to treat you like they are a doting aunt or uncle rather than the cruel racism of the United States. "Oh! You say 'arigatou!' That's Japanese! 

You're so good, better than most Japanese! You must be genuis!'"



Vikar said:


> Yes, those [ships.] I was more wondering what the average person on the street referred to them as.



"Swedish lunchboxes."



Tycho said:


> Ooh! Ooh! I have a question!
> 
> Do they really like bukkake in Nagasaki?



In Nagasaki, nobody likes anything. It is a factory which exists solely to produce a single product. And that product is sadness. ):



Rytes said:


> How awesome is their Ramen????



Ramen in Japan is delicious! It's nothing like that cellohpane rubbish you roundeyes eat. Japanese ramen is actually extremely healthy and made from fresh 

noodles, herbs, seafood, and vegetables. If you go to Japan, you have to have some ramen! And you're allowed to slurp it really loud (actually, you are encouraged 

to!) which is a plus in my book!

http://http.cdnlayer.com/smoola/00/00/3c/b30b73a49d2efd22_m.jpg
http://www.thelocalking.com/temp/16122006257.jpg
http://netster.flexichat.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/ramen.jpg



slydude851 said:


> How did the Japanese rationalize and justify their treatment on World War II prisoners of war and what did the Bushido play in it?
> 
> I already know both those answers because I'm doing a research paper on it but it's about Japan so



The Empire of Japan could do no wrong because it was the Empire of Japan! Japanese religious beliefs define the country of Japan as being a religious entity in 

and of itself. Japanese exceptionalism and imperialism have, therefore, tempered thought in the country since as long as it has existed. 

There are as many explanations for Japanese behavior as there are Japanese people, none of them making much sense! So I'm not going to go into those, since 

you probably have heard them already. The real reason, as your paper probably also describes, is that Bushido teaches that it is Japan's religious duty to spread 

itself out over the outsiders and conquer at any cost. The philosophy of Bushido does not teach that a person has a right to fear death, so the treatment of their 

enemies does not factor in to them whatsoever. Compounding this was the belief that non-Japanese were not actually human, but an inferior race of person. For a good example of the historical Japanese military, I'd recommend the miniseries Shogun, in which the military leadership orders an entire town to be burnt down if it cannot teach a man to speak Japanese in a short time, as the lives of the peasants is considered inconsequential. It is also just a good watch in general!

Japanese prisoners of war were treated horribly; they were forced to labor in squalid conditions and often starved to death. (And the cannibalism! We can't forget 

the cannibalism.) Yet, Japan still defends its actions to this day, because the Japanese never admit that they are wrong. History textbooks in school teach that 

the Japanese were forced to go to war and only acted in the necessity of the country; no apology for war crimes is ever alluded to.



CynicalCirno said:


> When will be the next medley?



Last I heard, we're making one in Smarch! But seriously, I don't think there are any more planned for the near future; as much as we like to recycle things ad-nauseum, we are getting burnt out on the medleys. Plus the media companies are cracking down on use of their video and songs on the Internet, so a lot of hard work gets removed!


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 16, 2011)

Where's a nice sushi bar? (I wonder if anyone will notice) (Sorry)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 16, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Last I heard, we're making one in Smarch! But seriously, I don't think there are any more planned for the near future; as much as we like to recycle things ad-nauseum, we are getting burnt out on the medleys. Plus the media companies are cracking down on use of their video and songs on the Internet, so a lot of hard work gets removed!


 
Shitbumps, I didn't see this response, and I'll add to this thread.

"Hard work deleted" = Hissu Amoto San

Man that's the real stuff being deleted. It's a bit OK on NND, but youtube is having a hard time with it. Many of us are near DMCA because of uploading it.

It's sad that no more will be made, but recently a NicoTale collab started, and hopefully the top notch ytpmvrs will be able to revive some senses.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 16, 2011)

O h ! I forgot about this thread. It was nice to be so loved, once.



Satellite One said:


> Shitbumps, I didn't see this response, and I'll add to this thread.
> 
> "Hard work deleted" = Hissu Amoto San
> 
> ...


 
P a r n ! ):

You probably know the collaborations that have been made better than I would; I haven't done a Nico Nico chorus in so long! Gosh. My favourite excluding my own has been Matroyshka.

[yt]omnUiLPbQKQ[/yt]


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 16, 2011)

ç§ãŒä½•ã‚’è¨€ã£ã¦ã‚‹ã‚“ã ã‚ã€‚
EDIT: Serious question!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 16, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Also beware the extremely rare, extremely deadly political Asian living abroad; they will take any excuse to accuse you of being racist. If they get offended, try talking louder than them. They are still just as yellow on the inside!


 
you are a national treasure


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 16, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> What am I even saying...


 
^ Do you see what I did there?



Senzuri Champion said:


> you are a national treasure


 
That is not even a question! You are poor at this game.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 16, 2011)

i am sorry jean-claude-san ;(

does japan really have places where people pay to pet cats?
does japan really have stores packed full of used porn??
does japan really have the biggest mohawks???


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 16, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> does japan really have places where people pay to pet cats?



Yes! But you can't come in just to pet the cats, or you will bring yourself dishonour.



Senzuri Champion said:


> does japan really have stores packed full of used porn??



You can purchased used VHS tapes (still the format of choice in Japan) in any many adult book stores in Japan.

Like most things, pornography in Japan is very expensive.



Senzuri Champion said:


> does japan really have the biggest mohawks???


 
Big hair is very popular in Harajuku and Shibuya right now! I'm not sure about mohawks, but this is a popular style with young women.

http://www.cute-easy-hairstyles.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/index_main_pic-238x300.jpg


----------



## Ames (Feb 16, 2011)

Does shame even exist over there?


----------



## Ley (Feb 17, 2011)

I have learned. So much. o-o


----------

